# CMasta = Spam



## Another World (Jun 24, 2008)

CMasta
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=127996

this user recently joined and has been spamming the dl section of the site with bullshit and dupe uploads. there is a fake "wep key" hacker, an ".exe" version of ds heretic (which contains none of the required files found in the official homebrew), and others.

what can be done about this?
can his uploads be removed and his account banned from uploading to the database?

this user is making the download section have a bad name. now i am second guessing uploads and going to the homebrew source website (if one exists) to dl the homebrew. something i never felt i had to do before...

the upload section should require a post limit, something rather high like 500+.

here are some examples of what this person has posted:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=2639
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=2612
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=2620
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=2621
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=2611
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=2638

-another world


----------



## JPH (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh shit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'll suspend him until an admin can get a hold of him. 

Thanks for the heads up. 

(BTW, can you log on IRC real quick - I need a favor!)


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for the watchful eye! I dealt with this moron.


----------



## Another World (Jun 25, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Oh shit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks guys!

JPH always asking for me when i'm never around. ;P

-another world


----------



## Monster On Strin (Jun 25, 2008)

OMG thank you guys I remember he posted some crap on the downloads section like chrono trigger ds or another example like actual halo ds which when opened just had a bunch of crap about bomberman or someting or ddr ds which was some drum homebrew crap


----------

